# Female will not drop eggs. Getting frustrated. Suggestions?



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

This is in reference to thread http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=100351 . Hope it's OK I started a new thread to ask a question.
About 4:30 PM last night my fish started to embrace. They did it many times with no eggs being dropped. They were good solid embraces. i figured by morning I would have a nest full of eggs. This morning nothing. Came home from work this evening and still nothing. The female still looks full of eggs. She looks really tired and he acts frustrated. The only positive is the nest itself is bigger. Any idea why she will not drop eggs?
Should i give it another 24 hours? Should I break down the tank and start over with 2 new fish? Should I take her out and introduce a new female? They are still embracing i just saw it as I'm typing this. When I first tried my hand at breeding my first 2 attempts yielded a ton of eggs/babies. I learned a lot but lost most of those fry in the learning process. Now I have much more knowledge and confidence but i just can't seem to get anything to work the last several times. It's really hard to put so much effort into getting everthing ready then to have to tear it all back down and wait another couple months to try again. I'm following all the rules and then some. This fremale has laid eggs before only to have the male eat them all (different male). Is it possible she does not produce fertile eggs? lots of questions. Appreciate any thoughts or suggestions. My previous successful attempts were done using the shock method where I just introduced both fish at the same time. Anyone think this might be a better method or did i just have beginners luck?

P.S. I'm pasteing this post in my other thread so i can keep track of my own log better.

Thanks guys.:-?


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Possible she dropped eggs and you were not there to see them. Hard to tell not being there.

If she is not all beat up, then leaving them together another 24 won't hurt...

Life will find a way!

Jeff.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Some female won't drop all the egg while breeding.
So even if they bred she'll still look eggy

Did you keep a light on at night while they breed
Since u notice them embracing night

Expanding the nest size
Is an indication that there's egg inside

If the male is not attacking the female
Just leave them alone for a few days


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

Curlyfatbottom, Yes i kept the light on all night. looking with flashlight under the nest reveals no eggs but I suppose there could be a few hidden well. Thinking I will give it at least till tomorrow afternoon as long as they are still playing nice. You think I should continue to leave the lights on in case there are eggs?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah just leave it on.
Wait for two more days
If nothing happen 
Just spit them up


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Should you leave a light on all night during the mating,or just when the male is tending the nest?
Thanks


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

If there are eggs in the nest you should be able to see the male moving them around by putting them in it's mouth and spitting them back up.

I iwll always leave a dim light because. You don't want total darkness so the male can see the eggs.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

That's true but some will ignore the nest while he see u
Small spawn
The male will spend less time cleaning the egg.


----------

